# Zombie spalted maple Blackdroid for the win!



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just put the deposit down for my Hufschmid Blackdroid 6 string guitar! When Pat sent me a picture of the guitar I realised a little something...








I'll have the first spalted maple Hufschmid guitar! 

specs:
6string
25.5 inches
Hidden Zombie Spalted maple top
mahogany back and neck
flame maple pickups
ziricote or mystery wood fretboard
Coffee oil finish 
rev. Headstock

this guitar makes me sooo friggin exited!


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol groooovy..
that zombie is pretty obvious..


----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2010)

That is an awesome looking piece of wood for the top 

I'm curious what he's going to do to stop the top from continuing to decay if it's an oil finish... though I guess a rotting top would go with the zombie


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

He told me it was steamed and he treated it so the fungus is dead ,rotting is not a problem anymore


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy hell.. .that is nice... so you're doing the coffee thing too? 

Folgers Finish.


----------



## Erik Hauri (Jun 15, 2010)

There's another zombie on the other side. Just upside down.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Holy hell.. .that is nice... so you're doing the coffee thing too?
> 
> Folgers Finish.



yup coffe madness strikes again! I'm canadian, I should ship him some Tim Hortons coffee


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 15, 2010)

Am I right in thinking that this is a two-piece top? I'd swear I saw a post of Patrick's that stated he only built one-piece bodies. 

Having said that, I did notice Bare Knuckle and Motor City pickups being offered as alternatives to his usual Kent Armstrong line on his website at one point.


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 15, 2010)

Erik Hauri said:


> There's another zombie on the other side. Just upside down.



No way dude, looks more like a dog!


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 15, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Am I right in thinking that this is a two-piece top? I'd swear I saw a post of Patrick's that stated he only built one-piece bodies.



He does only build one piece bodies afaik, but theres a difference in a one piece body, and bookmatching a top.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well its only a bookmatched drop top, as for pickups I would of chosen the kent Armstrong's even if I had the choice of other pickups.They seem to be the perfect pickups for what I want and the new flame maple covers are just the best looking covers ive ever seen. 

Ive been showing this picture to everyone I know and Im freakin out!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Well its only a bookmatched drop top, as for pickups I would of chosen the kent Armstrong's even if I had the choice of other pickups.They seem to be the perfect pickups for what I want and the new flame maple covers are just the best looking covers ive ever seen.
> 
> Ive been showing this picture to everyone I know and Im freakin out!



Is he doing a drop top or just an edge bevel (drop top refers the top being bent over an arm cutaway). I'm curious as if so it's something new for him 

I have to repeat that spalt looks pretty cool


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Is he doing a drop top or just an edge bevel (drop top refers the top being bent over an arm cutaway). I'm curious as if so it's something new for him
> 
> I have to repeat that spalt looks pretty cool


He mentioned a drop top but to be honest I dont totally know, its a top and its freakin sweet thats all I really care about right now.

Its my dream guitar coming true right now.

Ohh and someone grab that myrtle wood guitar if someone hasnt yet!


----------



## cyril v (Jun 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


>



Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 16, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> He mentioned a drop top but to be honest I dont totally know, its a top and its freakin sweet thats all I really care about right now.
> 
> Its my dream guitar coming true right now.
> 
> Ohh and someone grab that myrtle wood guitar if someone hasnt yet!



I think the myrtle wood is taken. And it is an arm bevel carve not a drop top carve. The top is a two piece bookmatched maple cap. Tis all. 

Can't wait to see what this looks like. Mine is so awesome. My Blackmachine and PRS have a new contender to deal with.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 16, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Am I right in thinking that this is a two-piece top? I'd swear I saw a post of Patrick's that stated he only built one-piece bodies.
> 
> Having said that, I did notice Bare Knuckle and Motor City pickups being offered as alternatives to his usual Kent Armstrong line on his website at one point.



Sorry to derail the thread but who is that on your avatar? 

I emplore anyone... don't put Bare knuckles in Patrick's guitars before you try out Kent Armstrongs. I am loving them!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 16, 2010)

insane in the membrain


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 16, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 16, 2010)

First Spalted top Hufschmid with a Spalted maple top, First Hufschmid in Canada I feel like the Christopher Columbus of Guitar haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 17, 2010)

his latest builds really keep amazing me. he´s doing some stuff that i didn´t think he´d do, but he´s doing it in ways i never thought of, and that really amaze me. and he makes it work with his blackdroïd concept so well! 

the coffee madness finish is just perfection!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> his latest builds really keep amazing me. he´s doing some stuff that i didn´t think he´d do, but he´s doing it in ways i never thought of, and that really amaze me. and he makes it work with his blackdroïd concept so well!
> 
> the coffee madness finish is just perfection!


 Yeah I agree, I was a huge fan of his work and his mahogany stained guitar are freakin beautiful but when I saw jbcrazy's zebrano top blackdroid....I just had no choice but to finally get one and when I mentioned to him that I loved crazy looking woods he just sent me a picture of the spalted maple and the next day my deposit was down haha


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice.. Keep those pics coming..


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 17, 2010)

I will! 

oh..by the way.. now my guitar will be equipped with the schaller hannes bridge! Im super exited, that thing is freakin sexy!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anybody know how the coffee finish is being done? Massaging grounds into the raised wood grains, or making paste with it somehow? Or just dunking it in a vat of hot coffee?  I really like how it turned out and I might be stupid enough to try refinishing my black RG7 that way.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 17, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Does anybody know how the coffee finish is being done? Massaging grounds into the raised wood grains, or making paste with it somehow? Or just dunking it in a vat of hot coffee?  I really like how it turned out and I might be stupid enough to try refinishing my black RG7 that way.


 well, coffee is one of the five ingredients of the finish and we all know how Patrick keeps his secret recipes to himself (keeps it unique imo) so... you can always try stuff out man.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 17, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> well, coffee is one of the five ingredients of the finish and we all know how Patrick keeps his secret recipes to himself (keeps it unique imo) so... you can always try stuff out man.



No, I wasn't aware of that, and I certainly know he won't be on here to explain  what I meant to ask was if anyone familiar with finishing guitars had an idea of how to accomplish this?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 17, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> No, I wasn't aware of that, and I certainly know he won't be on here to explain  what I meant to ask was if anyone familiar with finishing guitars had an idea of how to accomplish this?


 ohh! I saw lots of rg refinish threads in the luthiery section, I hope you've got a nice piece of wood under that paint, refinished ibanez are pretty sweet most of the time, good luck with that man.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 17, 2010)

'Tis unlikely, basswood being what it is  It's just that 100% of my guitars are black and I always get a new black one!


----------



## Alekke (Jun 18, 2010)

leandroab said:


>



little OT but


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 18, 2010)

Alekke said:


> little OT but


 umm...wtf? 

back on subject, Im getting the hannes bridge with the chrome edge on it.the rest is black so its gonna feel like some jewelery since the rest of the hardware will be black but the contrast and look of it on the spalted maple should be freakin cool!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 18, 2010)

edit...I cant even load a friggin picture correctly but yeah.. The Ziricote fretboard is freakin cool!

My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 13 of 13 by Vince - MySpace Photos


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 18, 2010)

There it is!


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think this does it... I was thinking for my next guitar it would be a Blackmachine, but Patrick's work is really winning me over... And the waiting list for Blackmachine's is just absolutely ridiculous at this point. Nice slabs of wood you got there! I'll stay tuned


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well..if you guys dont mind too much...i've got some pics of the Guitar all coffee'd up!




http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/817/2020juin202.jpg










Sorry I fail at putting pictures on here..


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 20, 2010)

ummm you guys dont seem to need more pictures..maybe I could stop posting 'em


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang that coffee finish seems darker on yours. I guess he used less cream.  Haha. That looks amazing. Can I borrow that one when its done?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 20, 2010)

haha you wish! im gonna play the hell out of that thing! and you have a sixer on order already! btw..still waiting for that video...just sayin.. haha


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks nice


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 21, 2010)

Huf always has a surprise to me, that guitar will looks awesome man, congrats, and for the next time, remember guitars has 7 strings or more.


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh you put a Hannes bridge?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> Oh you put a Hannes bridge?


 Yes! Patrick got a new toy that allows him to use the hannes now.By the looks of it this wont be the last blackdroid with a hannes bridge, wich is super awesome!

oh and MaKo´s Tethan, Ive got an ibanez 1527z on order so maybe ill get a 7 string hufschmid if I like the feel enough.

6 string is plenty enough for me right now.Im not too much into drop tunings,with my band we play in drop d and I get a pretty thick sound with my gear, most people think we're dropped when we play live cause of the D sounding thick and heavy but its just the way I pick and set my amp up.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice 6 string axe man, nice balance with the wood grain / wood type and finish.

win!!!!


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok can you talk to your imptrssion about this bridge when the guitar is finish?
Good piece for the top!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 21, 2010)

oooooh, SNAP! it´s like someone poured pure liquid sex on it!

i gotta go get some coffee...


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll do a review and a pretty detailed ngd for damn sure! This bridge is supposed to be uber comfortable so I should love it cause right now im playing on a schaller tom on my jackson rr kevin bond and as much as I love it, this thing looks like its smoother than smooth.

I love the top! for a spalted maple its pretty unique, its not too much but its different cause of the slight burl around the neck pickup.I usually dont like the spalted maple tops that are too light or that have a big color difference in the same piece but that one is perfect for my tastes 

im pretty 200% sure that this guitar will put my jackson to rest since its going to be better all around!next thing I get is a fireball 100 to plug into my vader 2x12 so..imagine that.

Blackdroid ---)Engl Fireball 100--)vader 2x12 

ouhahahaha hell will be unleashed!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok so it has his normal routed edge and not a drop top.

The top looks sweet with the coffee staining on it


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 21, 2010)

it has that "faded old photograph" feel to it, with the distressed-ish feel that he always puts on his stuff. i love it!

it kinda looks like the top is an oooold faded and worn photograph of stormy clouds, or something. veeeeery hot!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> it has that "faded old photograph" feel to it, with the distressed-ish feel that he always puts on his stuff. i love it!
> 
> it kinda looks like the top is an oooold faded and worn photograph of stormy clouds, or something. veeeeery hot!


 Now that you mention it I see it! Its cool cause my bands next photoshoot is supposed to be a 1920's concept shoot.

I love how it doesnt jump in the face but as soon as you pay attention to it you see how special that piece of wood really is! I'm super happy I went for the top.Its got that mysterious side to it.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

...just realised that the neck pickup ring is gonna hide the zombie face a little...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 21, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> ...just realised that the neck pickup ring is gonna hide the zombie face a little...



funny you say that because i was thinking that the location of the neck pickup is pretty cool as you will have the zombie looking over it!!!


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 21, 2010)

... don't put, simply?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

> ... don't put, simply?


Nah rings will look sweet on that thing and its going to be easier to ajust the height wich is good since those pickups are supposed to have legendary high output. the more I check it, I think its still going to be out, the cover will probably just hide the bottom of the zombie's mouth


----------



## Razzy (Jun 21, 2010)

You should just mount them directly into the wood. Screw pickup rings, lol. The zombie is totally worth it.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was thinking about it but I like the ring better for a few reasons, easy ajustment being the main one. i've always felt that rings give the guitar a more solid feel to it when you put your hand on it. we'll still see the zombie!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

edit:double post


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Update! fretwork is done! looks pretty stellar to me! huge frets ftw!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 21, 2010)

man that guitar is coming together nicely. I still want to borrow it no matter what you say!!!!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I ever go to orange county? did you order another custom or a h6?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 21, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> If I ever go to orange county? did you order another custom or a h6?


 
Well a custom H6. Haha  I am still deciding on the exact look. Headstock mostly. Your build has me second guessing. I was gonna do 3x3 a side similar to my H7. But... hmm. Its tough. I had a custom headstock more in line with yours, and seeing yours makes me lean back again.

Probably will flip a coin.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good thing he doesnt offer a h7 cause bank account would be no more haha.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 21, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Good thing he doesnt offer a h7 cause bank account would be no more haha.


 
He does offer a seven string.. doesn't he?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 21, 2010)

nice axe man. glad to see the zombie still there after the p/u route. i wondered if it would be when i first started reading this thread. dont put any p/u rings on it either.

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## SD83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing guitar. I can hardly imagine how much better it looks if one was to see it in person...


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Amazing guitar. I can hardly imagine how much better it looks if one was to see it in person...


Ill try to do a video that does it justice but I wont be the first one to..We all know that Patrick is gonna post a video of it just to make me and everyone go a little crazier

Theres a good chance Ill have it for a photoshoot too so it should be better than my 10megapixel fujitits cam


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 21, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Amazing guitar. I can hardly imagine how much better it looks if one was to see it in person...



I might probably see it in person 

Vince, zombie axe FTW!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 21, 2010)

that is such a nice piece of ziricote...


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> I might probably see it in person
> 
> Vince, zombie axe FTW!


You might?


























yeah sure man!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 21, 2010)

Daaaamn! So nice.

The guitar that Brian Bowes is building for me also has a spalted maple top, ziricote board and reversed headstock. Needless to say, you have excellent taste


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Daaaamn! So nice.
> 
> The guitar that Brian Bowes is building for me also has a spalted maple top, ziricote board and reversed headstock. Needless to say, you have excellent taste


haha thanks! Is Brian working on it right now?


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 21, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> You might?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure man!



Well you know how it is, it's depends on whether or not I pass my driving exam at the SAAQ tomorrow, because I dont think any of my parents wants to transport me anywhere anymore. 

And Jeff, you should know, we [quebec-borns] are awesome and have quite good taste in everything.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Well you know how it is, it's depends on whether or not I pass my driving exam at the SAAQ tomorrow, because I dont think any of my parents wants to transport me anywhere anymore.
> 
> And Jeff, you should know, we [quebec-borns] are awesome and have quite good taste in everything.



You should pass the SAAQ test if you stay our of the SAQ  (QC inside joke)

btw being Quebec born doesnt mean anything.. Simple Plan could play a stadium show tomorrow night and it would be sold out... funny enough my framus was owned by Jeff Stinco of SP


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 21, 2010)

My driving instructor made that joke all the time.

Well my point exactly, they might not be to our taste and we might find them to be quite gay sometimes (no offense to any of you guys around here) but them being from quebec makes them awesome somehow, that's why they can book stadiums (cause quite frankly, the music sucks IMO)

BTW, did you or did you not get the RG yet?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> My driving instructor made that joke all the time.
> 
> Well my point exactly, they might not be to our taste and we might find them to be quite gay sometimes (no offense to any of you guys around here) but them being from quebec makes them awesome somehow, that's why they can book stadiums (cause quite frankly, the music sucks IMO)
> 
> BTW, did you or did you not get the RG yet?


 Not yet but Ill call em back tomorrow.I have to make sure I dont have to wait for the next paycheck when the blacky is ready so I dont mind too much right now..and I have a feeling that the comparison between both will make me not wanna play the rg


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 21, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> haha thanks! Is Brian working on it right now?



Yeah. He started working on it last year in November or so, but all of his builds got put on hold until July 1st of this year, due to some personal issues. As of right now, it's just a spalted maple and korina RGA body blank.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 21, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> And Jeff, you should know, we [quebec-borns] are awesome and have quite good taste in everything.



QFT! Especially when it comes to music, beer and women


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 22, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> QFT! Especially when it comes to music, beer and women


haha yeah im trying to teach the magic of good beers to Coors light spoiled friends, so far so good! At least my bandmates know what good stuff is

I just turned 18 and exept for foufs I never went anywhere else yet, anywhere I should? Do you know any good micro Brewery in mtl? foufs is good to get drunk but damn.. I hate molson and it's always the cheap beer of the day anytime I go there


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ohhh and by the way...SPD! Sexy pickup day!










Cant wait to see them on the guitar...and freakin play them! Finally my dream of a neck pickup is becoming reality!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jun 22, 2010)

That guitar is absolutely marvelous! 
It has such a dark and gritty look, awesome.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've got some eye candy here. here's a picture of my axe with the myrtle wood guitar. Im super glad with the wood choice I've made. I was also going for that headstock first but I'm glad I changed my mind.

here it is!








http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7544/photo417g.jpg


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 22, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> haha yeah im trying to teach the magic of good beers to Coors light spoiled friends, so far so good! At least my bandmates know what good stuff is
> 
> I just turned 18 and exept for foufs I never went anywhere else yet, anywhere I should? Do you know any good micro Brewery in mtl? foufs is good to get drunk but damn.. I hate molson and it's always the cheap beer of the day anytime I go there



I'm not a fan of Molson either, but for $1 beers upstairs at foufs, who cares  as far as micro-breweries go, I'm all about Unibroue. I don't know which bars serve their beer, but they have them at IGA's, Maxi's and Loblaws(es?). My choice is La Fin Du Monde, but you can't really go wrong with any of their beers. It's not cheap, but at 9%, a 6er will get you fuuuucked  some people aren't big on the yeasty taste, but I think it's a damn fine beer. For those people there's always Maudite anyway.

As far as places aside from foufs go, I love the Sports Station on the corner of Ste. Catherine and Fort. If you're into sports like me, there's nothing better than hanging out there to watch games. They have 4-litre pitchers for $16.64 

Nice pups btw, I just had a New Pickup Day yesterday as well  I got me some distressed BKP Miracle Mans(/men?) for my RG7421 project. I have a thread in the seven string guitars section if you want to see 'em  That Hannes looks damn slick too!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 22, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I'm not a fan of Molson either, but for $1 beers upstairs at foufs, who cares  as far as micro-breweries go, I'm all about Unibroue. I don't know which bars serve their beer, but they have them at IGA's, Maxi's and Loblaws(es?). My choice is La Fin Du Monde, but you can't really go wrong with any of their beers. It's not cheap, but at 9%, a 6er will get you fuuuucked  some people aren't big on the yeasty taste, but I think it's a damn fine beer. For those people there's always Maudite anyway.
> 
> As far as places aside from foufs go, I love the Sports Station on the corner of Ste. Catherine and Fort. If you're into sports like me, there's nothing better than hanging out there to watch games. They have 4-litre pitchers for $16.64
> 
> Nice pups btw, I just had a New Pickup Day yesterday as well  I got me some distressed BKP Miracle Mans(/men?) for my RG7421 project. I have a thread in the seven string guitars section if you want to see 'em  That Hannes looks damn slick too!



haha, another Unibroue Fanboy!lets say that if theres one law that I broke quite often..it was under age drinking  I love the maudite and I remember that when I tried it right after la fin du monde, I liked la fin du monde better but I cant judge on just once.I have yet to drink a beer as unique as Unibroue..we should open a Unibroue appreciation thread, I was just talking to some guy in Colorado that loves it too, I didnt know there was any that far..

before I ordered the Blackdroid I was thinking about some bkp's too Ill probably need to change pickups on the rg 1527 so Ill definitely consider them or dimarzios depending on the budget.

Im very exited about the hannes too, I always liked string thru bridges but I never quite liked the feel as much as the ibanez edge zero trem cause its all long and smooth, but this may just be the answer


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 22, 2010)

My dad says that the 3 pistole beer (available in IGA) is the shit, but it's the kind of beer you drink after letting it oxygenate (sp?) in a glass, that's like candy according to him (btw, my dad was almost a drunk at some point, so I guess he'd know about beers )


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 22, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> haha, another Unibroue Fanboy!lets say that if theres one law that I broke quite often..it was under age drinking  I love the maudite and I remember that when I tried it right after la fin du monde, I liked la fin du monde better but I cant judge on just once.I have yet to drink a beer as unique as Unibroue..we should open a Unibroue appreciation thread, I was just talking to some guy in Colorado that loves it too, I didnt know there was any that far..
> 
> before I ordered the Blackdroid I was thinking about some bkp's too Ill probably need to change pickups on the rg 1527 so Ill definitely consider them or dimarzios depending on the budget.
> 
> Im very exited about the hannes too, I always liked string thru bridges but I never quite liked the feel as much as the ibanez edge zero trem cause its all long and smooth, but this may just be the answer



Damn, I didn't know they had made it all the way out to Colorado either, but shit, good taste is universal 

I'll vouch for the quality of BKP's for sure and if you have the funds, you should at least try them, since if you don't like them, Nick has a return policy . I haven't wired my MM's up on my RG yet so I can't say much about them, but I have a set of Nailbombs in my Les Paul, and they're leaps and bounds better than The Gibson pickups and the Duncan JB and '59 I've tried in all-mahogany/maple-capped guitars.

And let me know about the Hannes when you finally get your hands on the guitar, I've been really curious about them for a while, they just look so cool and that "most comfortable bridge in the world" label it's adopted just makes a guitarist's mouth water.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm, thought I posted in this thread.  Oh well, I just need to say, that this is the _only_ spalted maple top I love! I usually hate them more than anything, but THIS kicks the tits off any other spalted! Can't wait to see it done dude!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Hmmm, thought I posted in this thread.  Oh well, I just need to say, that this is the _only_ spalted maple top I love! I usually hate them more than anything, but THIS kicks the tits off any other spalted! Can't wait to see it done dude!


 Yeah I usually dont like spalted maple too much cause most builders always give them a super mirror gloss wich imo spoils the effect.With the oil finish, it looks mysterious and you really see the shades in it properly and thats why I love it so much, its a pretty unique piece of it too

cant wait!!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, here's the same guitar pictured with mine yesterday but now its finished...it was just too awesome for me not to post this..freakin gorgeous!

Another cool side of ordering a Hufschmid is that you get to spy on other cool builds haha! here's the eye candy!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 23, 2010)

Those two guitars are the sexiest guitars I've ever seen Patrick put out. COngrats to you and Morgan guys. Those are gonna be beasts.. and they're not bad to look at either.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 23, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Those two guitars are the sexiest guitars I've ever seen Patrick put out. COngrats to you and Morgan guys. Those are gonna be beasts.. and they're not bad to look at either.


 And your guitar is the pure reason why I finally ordered mine and probably the same reason why Patrick wont take orders 'till late august

still waiting for that video 


having fun with the smilies.. doesnt mean anything


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 25, 2010)

I know you guys were all against the rings but I just got an e-mail from Patrick and its full of win!

How 'bout some indian rosewood pickup rings??


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 25, 2010)

Heres the lil brother


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 25, 2010)

His recent builds have been the best I've ever seen. I like how he is opening up to more options/woods. He used to say no to maple, just no.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2010)

visually, this is perfect. that´s all. done. finished. there is none more awesome. it´s the best.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> His recent builds have been the best I've ever seen. I like how he is opening up to more options/woods. He used to say no to maple, just no.


 i couldnt be happier with going with Patrick to be honest, great guy (that spam the shit out of my mailbox haha), great ideas and always gives a creative opinion on stuff. I mean, he is the one that talked me out of putting the pup's in direct mount and that is more work for him since he had to carve those rosewood rings wich is still even more work than just using plastic rings.. I love those! it make my guitar even more...woody I guess..


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 25, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> visually, this is perfect. that´s all. done. finished. there is none more awesome. it´s the best.


I'm glad you like it! I sure do!

That is a freakin long shot from my jackson pro series haha


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude those pickup rings are the boss.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 25, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


>


 zombie maple top! I love how its creeping out the pickup ring haha


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 25, 2010)

DAmn i love Pats new options! I picked up some sapele and today and thought of him..


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 26, 2010)

SO MUCH WIIINNN!!!.....

.....

Sorry for the caps lock, but I really don't have a way to express the awesomeness of that build, everything on it is gorgeous. It's too much for me to handle...  *fap fap*


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 26, 2010)

God Hufschmids guitars are so awesome looking.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 29, 2010)

Update! Fedex sent my tuners to Afrika cause they mixed up the city of Swezland with Switzerland...

They make my GAS sooooo freakin worst!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 29, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Update! Fedex sent my tuners to Afrika cause they mixed up the city of Swezland with Switzerland...
> 
> They make my GAS sooooo freakin worst!




Haha..the country code for Switzerland is CH not SW..common rookie mistake


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2010)

Man this is a beautiful guitar. Everytime Huf builds something it gets better and better.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gahhh just looking at this thing again! I cant describe how amazing this looks! I am speechless. I want one!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 30, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Gahhh just looking at this thing again! I cant describe how amazing this looks! I am speechless. I want one!


Dude, get one! Ive been waiting 2 years to finally have the funds and guts to order one and Im more than happy to have Patrick build this guitar for me! 

If youre budget is limited, Patrick has a wallet friendly model wich he sells for about as much as you'd pay for a trans finish jackson usa or a ebmm but you still get a handmade unique mahogany guitar with the only difference being the hardware as far as I know.edit: its a 6string only model though...

I've got a feeling that Huf is gonna have a crap load of orders coming his way, he stopped taking orders a few days after I ordered and I know a bunch of people waiting for september to order one


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Dude, get one! Ive been waiting 2 years to finally have the funds and guts to order one and Im more than happy to have Patrick build this guitar for me!
> 
> If youre budget is limited, Patrick has a wallet friendly model wich he sells for about as much as you'd pay for a trans finish jackson usa or a ebmm but you still get a handmade unique mahogany guitar with the only difference being the hardware as far as I know.edit: its a 6string only model though...
> 
> I've got a feeling that Huf is gonna have a crap load of orders coming his way, he stopped taking orders a few days after I ordered and I know a bunch of people waiting for september to order one



Yeah man i am definitely going to when i have to funds for it! Being a college student with no real paying job makes it a little hard to save too much for gear. Haha right now i am hoping i can just afford to get some $300 studio monitors! But yeah man i am DEFINITELY going to be getting a Huf7 when i can afford it. Glad to see people such as yourself promoting him too.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 30, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Yeah man i am definitely going to when i have to funds for it! Being a college student with no real paying job makes it a little hard to save too much for gear. Haha right now i am hoping i can just afford to get some $300 studio monitors! But yeah man i am DEFINITELY going to be getting a Huf7 when i can afford it. Glad to see people such as yourself promoting him too.


 Well lets say that It sucked big time in the last few months when even mentionning Hufschmid guitars was kind of a taboo so I dont promote him just to do it but purely cause Im having a blast seeing this thing get completed (at a seriously good rate btw) and sharing mails all frickin day long with the guy.He does more than he has to and that it's freakin cool of him.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

UPDATE! tuners are back from Afrika!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

very nice looking axe vince!!!! very nice!!!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> very nice looking axe vince!!!! very nice!!!


 thanks man! its painful to watch! the bare wood looks so friggin smooth..I dont even play my guitar right now..really tired of painted necks


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 1, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> thanks man! its painful to watch! the bare wood looks so friggin smooth..I dont even play my guitar right now..really tired of painted necks


 
Same. Gloss finished necks just aren't as fun as the oil finished ones. I personally like the feel of wood in the hands. Heck the whole guitar just feels more natural if its oil finished.

Granted it is not as "armored". 

Give and take I guess. Yours is coming together extremely nice.  = You in a couple of weeks.

 = as I wait for mine.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Same. Gloss finished necks just aren't as fun as the oil finished ones. I personally like the feel of wood in the hands. Heck the whole guitar just feels more natural if its oil finished.
> 
> Granted it is not as "armored".
> 
> ...


haha but you already have your 7stringer to mess around with! Im there waiting with my black jackson flying v with a single bridge pickup...freakin sick of it


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 1, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> haha but you already have your 7stringer to mess around with! Im there waiting with my black jackson flying v with a single bridge pickup...freakin sick of it


 
True. Patrick just showed some finished pics of your guitar... insane my friend. Has to be one of the best if not best Hufschmids I've ever seen.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> True. Patrick just showed some finished pics of your guitar... insane my friend. Has to be one of the best if not best Hufschmids I've ever seen.


 WITH THE PICKUPS???  finished??


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

The thing isnt even set up yet and the final pictures are still to come ...oh my frickin god, I cant believe this thing is mine!!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 1, 2010)

did you say you where getting "hufglow" sidemarkers?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> did you say you where getting "hufglow" sidemarkers?


I wanted to at first but I changed my mind since it was only available in green and it would of been weird on an all brown/beige guitar .


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 1, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


>




Fucking awesome dude. Nice licks from Patrick on a swell guitar. Like I said.. I am borrowing this!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 1, 2010)

Even if that beautiful piece of wood wasnt able to produce any sounds, i'd love it. But after hearing it in action i must say you got yourself one extremely nice axe man.
BTW, i've still to play one of those bridges...


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 1, 2010)

Soooooooo.... Vince, you sending any poutine his way?


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mannnnn Vince! This thing turned out sexyy! I absolutely love his work! Makes me REALLY wanna start saving for one of these things. Gahhh im so in love with it!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 4, 2010)

the guitar is done and ready to ship! I got some finished pictures wich are awesome but im too evil to show them to you guys ouahhahaaha

see you guys in the 6 string guitar section for a double ngd!


----------



## mhickman2 (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw it already, but I wont spoil your ngd! Great looking guitar. Enjoy!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 5, 2010)

The guitar is on its way to daddy!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it? I received no mail saying that! 

Remember to post the adequate NGD porn once it arrives.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Is it? I received no mail saying that!
> 
> Remember to post the adequate NGD porn once it arrives.


 
heck yeah! Ill take tons of pictures and probably post a video too! Its probably gonna be a double ndg too. I ordered a rg1527 a month before I even started to talk to huf and he built me the whole thing from scratch, waited a week for tuners in afrika and shipped it from switzerland before my Ibanez made its way from Japan to Canada...


----------



## cgabb (Jul 10, 2010)

ah oui les putains de maudites...Best choice is FIN DU MONDE...
When will you give me a try on your HUFSCHMID. FAIS moi chier d'avantage


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 10, 2010)

cgabb said:


> ah oui les putains de maudites...Best choice is FIN DU MONDE...
> When will you give me a try on your HUFSCHMID. FAIS moi chier d'avantage


haha yétais temp que tu tenvienne sur ss.org! 

Tu ira checker dans la section 6 cordes le thread NHD (New Huf Day)
Sorry for the french guys but...


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mod edit: Enough with pimping Patrick's other work. He's banned - it's one thing if it's yours, it's another if you're advertising for him.


----------

